
Show HN: Practical example of using git and GitHub in a school - ssaunier_
http://sebastien.saunier.me/blog/2014/04/21/practical-example-of-using-git-in-a-school.html
======
aug-riedinger
Cool article. What about hiding the test code to the students to make sure
they don't write their solutions specifically to make their tests pass? Maybe
using a git submodule or something?

Besides, I'd be curious to read about your app that runs the tests by itself.
Are you going to open-source it? Because until now, I only found paying
solutions to having a platform running my tests before I deploy, when I'm
pretty sure an Heroku app could handle that pretty well...

~~~
ssaunier_
Thanks!

For the first point, we had a debate on wether we should expose the tests to
the student as it would:

1\. Maybe help them to find the solution 2\. Allow them to change the tests
just to make their solution pass

In practise, we realized that error messages from specs do not necessary
reveal the solution (point 1), and for point 2, we decided to trust the
students (they are adults, in a paying bootcamp), and it works actually. So no
need to put spec overwriting / hiding.

For the second question, we are running a simple rake runner (see
[https://gist.github.com/ssaunier/9713130](https://gist.github.com/ssaunier/9713130)),
launching the tests in a specific folder and parsing the result. We are not
doing isolated environments with ruby install / bundle install like TravisCI
does, so it is suited for our simple use case only.

Hope that answers your question!

------
c2prods
Great idea! Thanks for sharing!

------
Nobigie
Nice one!! Thanks for sharing!

------
nmayrargue
Great idea, great work !

------
paillard
super interesting !!

------
willybraun
amazing. congratz!

------
nicolas-lescop
Nice !

------
FabienGrenet
very smart guys !

